# Monster Energy RIPPER ! günstigster Preis im Land !



## Jr.T 2003 (9. Juni 2010)

Das ist der gÃ¼nstigste Preis im Land.
12 x 0,5l Dosen fÃ¼r nur 22â¬

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120581080727&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Juni 2010)

HAHAHA nur so in Belgien gibts den grünen den gelben und abundzu auch den orangenen für 1.50 pro Dose. Umgefähr jeden 2ten Monat macht Carrefpour( der suppermarkt ne aktion ) kaufe 3 zahl2 oda so oda 2 für 2 euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jr.T 2003 (21. Juni 2010)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> HAHAHA nur so in Belgien gibts den grünen den gelben und abundzu auch den orangenen für 1.50 pro Dose. Umgefähr jeden 2ten Monat macht Carrefpour( der suppermarkt ne aktion ) kaufe 3 zahl2 oda so oda 2 für 2 euro.



Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen ?
In Deutschland findet man es nicht günstiger.
Bei Foxconn in China bekommste das Iphone 3GS für 180...Jaund, in Deutschland zahlen die Leute trotzdem +600 dafür.

Wenn der Preis so zum lachen ist, dann haben sich 49 Käufer ja ziemlich getäuscht


----------



## cubeltdracestol (23. Juni 2010)

alle Leute die mehr als 1,50 für ne dose zahlen sind dumm


----------



## Jr.T 2003 (23. Juni 2010)

Anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung von der Marktwirtschaft, stimmts ?
Du weiÃt schon, dass das Angebot und die Nachfrage den Marktpreis regulieren ?
Warum sollte ich also 1.50â¬ fÃ¼r eine Dose nehmen, beziehungsweise 18â¬ pro Palette, wenn die KÃ¤ufer bereit sind 20â¬ pro Palette zu bezahlen ?
Desweiteren ist der Aspekt nicht zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen, dass Kosten wie Kartonage, Sprit etc. anfallen. Hauptsache du gibst deinen unqualifizierten und zudem unsinnigen Post dazu ab.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (23. Juni 2010)

Kein normal denkender Mensch würde für ne palette monster 20 euro zahen


----------



## anulu (23. Juni 2010)

sicher sicher^^ sind ja auch grandiose 2â¬ unterschied die du einsparst

sry nur durch zufall draufgestoÃen 

edit: gibts denn iwann auch die grÃ¼nen?


----------



## Jr.T 2003 (23. Juni 2010)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Kein normal denkender Mensch würde für ne palette monster 20 euro zahen



Achja?
Dann habe ich es also nur mit dummen Menschen zu tun ? 
Schließlich habe ich heute die 51 (!!) Palette verkauft.
Aber gut, du weißt alles besser, alle sind dumm, du nicht.
Kannst ja mal Steve Jobs anschreiben und ihm vorwerfen, dass keiner seine Iphones kaufen würde weil er dafür 500 weniger zahlt. 
Lächerlich.

@ Anulu:
Ja, wird es bald auch wieder geben, war leider sehr schnell ausverkauft.
Wenn du magst, kannst du mir deine Emailadresse via PM hinterlassen, werde mich dann bei dir melden.

Gruß,
Ansgar


----------

